# What auto shotgun for Doves



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to purchase a new semi auto and need advise. I like Benelli for I have shot them in the past belonging to friends and I have a 11-87, and 870 all good guns (old but still running strong). But if I go Benelli which model the Super Venci or how bout Remington Versa Max are those any good? What yall swinging for those doves. Not interested in an O/U or pumps, only auto's (I need the extra faster help haha)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

20 gauge
then 28 gauge
then 410!!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

But for longevity, quality, marksmanship if there is such a thing with a shotgun, is there one that's better then the other. The intertiadriven auto gun is nice!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My go to dove gun is a 1973 Remington 1100 20 ga "standard" frame. They were 20 gauge guns built on 12 gauge frames. Zero recoil and point like only an 1100 can. 

My backup gun is a 20 gauge 1100 special field with the straight stock and short barrel. Fast handling, soft shooting. 

I've sold a few 1187 20 ga autos here lately. Got one in for a lady who wanted the satin wood model. Decent wood, nice checkering, and cost her $650.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

What is your budget?

Have you ever looked at a Franchi Affinity?

http://www.franchiusa.com/affinity-semi-auto-shotgun

John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remington 20 Ga. 1100, 1187, whatever. You can pay a lot more if you like.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

jtburf said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> Have you ever looked at a Franchi Affinity?
> 
> ...


That Franchi is hard to beat for the money.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Think beretta.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Beretta Urika 20 ga. I love it. I think my next shotgun will 28 ga. Either Franchi beretta or benelli, in that order.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Beretta 391. If you ever go to Mexico or Argentina to hunt doves, the guide will provide you with a beretta 391. Why? Because you can shoot them allllll day long, they go bang every time you pull the trigger, the recoil is light, and they're reasonably priced. Don't be that guy with a Benelli for dove hunting. If you insist on an auto loader over an o/u buy a Beretta. Of course if you decide on an o/u, buy a Beretta.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Remington 1100 12ga. 28'' modified barrel.I shoot a 20ga.I'll take a "in good condition" 1100 over anything made right now.I really don't think there is a bad shotgun being built .If what ever you get hits a few doves first time out,you'll swear it's the best gun made.How it's suppose to be!Have fun buying and hunting.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

http://www.benelliusa.com/m2-field-shotgun

11107

M2 12ga 3in and 2 3/4

I don't see the point in a 3.5 gun unless your big time into geese or turkey, even if you are a 3in will kill a goose (I've seen me do it) and if I could afford it I would be shooting 3in hevishot in a full choke and geese anyway.

For not a lot of money I am using a stoger m2000 And my only complaint is the gun doesn't like to be dry or dirty. But routine cleaning and lubrication isn't a bad thing


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> Remington 1100 12ga. 28'' modified barrel.I shoot a 20ga.I'll take a "in good condition" 1100 over anything made right now.I really don't think there is a bad shotgun being built .If what ever you get hits a few doves first time out,you'll swear it's the best gun made.How it's suppose to be!Have fun buying and hunting.


 I'll buy an 1100 all day long if I get to shoot it first. If they work, they'll work well for a long, long time. There's quite a few of them out there, however, that are notorious one-shot wonders, and the most talented gunsmith in the world won't be able to break them of that if you end up with one of those. I've got two now, and both are fortunately on the "works" side. I still pull out the berettas if I want an auto to dove hunt with. I tried a benelli for a while: I just didn't want to live with the punishment compared to the gas guns.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Buy what feels good and fits your body good,its not the gun its how good can you shoot and what type of Dollars you want to spend. How much hunting do you do,Benelli,Berretta to me are investments and are for guns you want to run 100s of shells through.Your $$ your choice


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

When I did hunt a lot I used my browning gold semi-auto12ga for everything. I got a good deal on it years ago $650.00. I'm deadly with it and it will shoot any 12 gauge shells up 3 1/2. And it's easier to disassemble than my old 870.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

old original 1100 or 1187 if you can find one

beretta 390 or 391

for a 20 , shoot 1oz of 7 1/2's, 3 1/4 dram , heavy field, great load


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have shot thousands of rounds through a early 80's Remington 1100 that was my dads. You know back when you could reload a box for 2.00 This poor gun hardly ever gets properly cleaned and has never failed once. My son has recently decided it was his to hunt with so I just watch him and shoot whatever.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Beretta 391. If you ever go to Mexico or Argentina to hunt doves, the guide will provide you with a beretta 391. Why? Because you can shoot them allllll day long, they go bang every time you pull the trigger, the recoil is light, and they're reasonably priced. Don't be that guy with a Benelli for dove hunting. If you insist on an auto loader over an o/u buy a Beretta. Of course if you decide on an o/u, buy a Beretta.


^^^^This!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

O/U is the best auto on the market.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> I have shot thousands of rounds through a early 80's Remington 1100 that was my dads. You know back when you could reload a box for 2.00 This poor gun hardly ever gets properly cleaned and has never failed once. My son has recently decided it was his to hunt with so I just watch him and shoot whatever.


Bottomsup, I will guarantee you if you clean that 1100, it will stop working. LOL


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^that's funny JAMMER!

I shoot nothing but 12ga. I guess my favorite is my Winchester SX3 in wood stock; sweet shooter and light for all day use in the dove fields.....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I will take that bet! How much?



THE JAMMER said:


> Bottomsup, I will guarantee you if you clean that 1100, it will stop working. LOL


----------



## specs n sprigs (Jul 9, 2008)

I shoot a Franchi Affinity with zero complaints. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DCAVA

I hunted dove with a 12 Ga once. Just couldnt miss. Shouldnt be allowed to hunt dove with em. Oh it was a 1100 and never failed to shoot.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*lol!!*

Nice pic CHARLIE!! Good times for sure w/the 12's! This is a pic of opening day last year w/3 of my 4 boys, my youngest didn't shoot that day. These guys are becoming seasoned hunters as the years pass.........


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Great picture and you will never forget those days. I know the boys will follow your example. (hope that's good) LOL.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> I will take that bet! How much?


Don't know that I would put money on it, but I know of at least two times when I either thoroughly cleaned my 1100 or changed the O ring on it, I had trouble.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

You gotta be careful putting all those rings and stuff back together around the gas ports. I clean my Remingtons maybe once a year at the beginning of the season. Not again till following year. After Ike I had a case of shells that went under water (saltwater) for a few days. Remington heavy dove. I promise you the brass on shotgun shells now days isnt brass. (Sure you know this). I actually put each shell on an brush grinder and ground all the rust off of the shells. Well lot of it. Some how didnt blow myself up. My Remington 11-87 20 Ga. fired every one of them without any problems. Sure was lot's of rust in the action but it never failed.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have an sx3 and love it. Use it for dove hunting, turkey and duck hunting. It has never had an issue with the lightest dove loads, all the way up to heavy magnum turkey loads.

Best part is, Academy has them listed online for $760 right now. I've heard that is after a rebate... but I paid just a smidge over $1000 for mine two years ago. For the price, I think its the best shotgun out there.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/win...tic-shotgun/pid-501901?N=385933179+4294965645


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I also suggest the Affinity. That is what I was going to buy, but I couldnt find one in 12g, so I went with the sx3.

I have shot a couple, and they are good shooters. The SX3 soaks up a little more recoil it feels like, but the affinity is a little lighter. I think both point and feel equally as good.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Remington 20 Ga. 1100 or 1187.


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Franchi with a 26" barrel. its a 3" gun so saves on the weight I love mine


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm selling the Remington 1187 20 ga synthetic stock with either a 26 or 28" inch barrel for $639.


----------



## TaylayA&M15' (Aug 2, 2014)

Beretta onyx 20 gauge over and under , light weight dosnt beat the hell out of you either and it's not bad priced .


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My old Browning "humpback" Auto 5 light 12 with hardly noticeable recoil. i've had it forever.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess I'm , "that guy" with a bennelli M2 in the dove field- doesn't bother me . I shot lots of nice little dove last year with it- it is a 20 gauge and it's got great shooting feel and hardly any recoil


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

surfsideperson said:


> I guess I'm , "that guy" with a bennelli M2 in the dove field- doesn't bother me . I shot lots of nice little dove last year with it- it is a 20 gauge and it's got great shooting feel and hardly any recoil


I dont want a shotgun thats just for dove. I want a multi purpose gun. M2, or the SX3 like I have is just as comfortable in the dove field as the duck blind.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I went with a beretta a400 xtreme multi camo it feel sweet. Thanks for all the replies! Here's a shot of it


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> I dont want a shotgun thats just for dove. I want a multi purpose gun. M2, or the SX3 like I have is just as comfortable in the dove field as the duck blind.


Personally, I don't care if the gun is comfortable. I don't pay it to be comfortable. As a result, I've got different guns that excel at different things, rather than just "being comfortable".. I haven't found anything that is better than the 28 ga. I have in the dove field, but it's not what I would take duck hunting (although it's pretty good at it with some very expensive ammo): my duck gun isn't my goose gun, and pheasant and quail are a different story entirely.. Pushing one gun into every hole is what you call "compromise", not "being perfect for everything"..


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Well I went with a beretta a400 xtreme multi camo it feel sweet. Thanks for all the replies! Here's a shot of it


Can't go wrong with a Beretta.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Personally, I don't care if the gun is comfortable. I don't pay it to be comfortable. As a result, I've got different guns that excel at different things, rather than just "being comfortable".. I haven't found anything that is better than the 28 ga. I have in the dove field, but it's not what I would take duck hunting (although it's pretty good at it with some very expensive ammo): my duck gun isn't my goose gun, and pheasant and quail are a different story entirely.. Pushing one gun into every hole is what you call "compromise", not "being perfect for everything"..


Not everyone has the money for a dove, turkey, goose, quail, pheasant and whatever else gun. That is what I was getting at. I'm not going to take my Citori into a duck blind, but I do use it for dove every now and then. However, I will take my sx3 in the duck blind, or the dove field. I wasn't saying that one gun is a jack of all trades, and a master of all. Sure a lighter gun may be better for walking through fields when hunting upland bird, as I'm sure your 28 probably is. I never said that one gun is "perfect for everything". I simply stated that I want a gun that I can do more than one thing with, and for me the SX3 gets that done.

Dont take things so personal.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> As a result, I've got different guns that excel at different things, rather than just "being comfortable"..


Also, you may have different guns that "excel" at different things. I have one shot gun that will "excel" at one thing too. Killing birds. Turns out, it kills them just as dead as the next shotgun. And again, that happens in the dove field, the duck blind, the few geese I have shot, and I have also killed quail, pheasant and chukar with it.

To each their own, right?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

I dove hunt to deer hunt with one shotgun.
I have a gun safe full, a lot were inherited through the years. 
After I finally wore out my Model 12 16 gauge bought
two 16 gauge BPS. 
It is about choke and pattern most people don't have 
a clue how their gun patterns with different loads.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> Not everyone has the money for a dove, turkey, goose, quail, pheasant and whatever else gun. That is what I was getting at. I'm not going to take my Citori into a duck blind, but I do use it for dove every now and then. However, I will take my sx3 in the duck blind, or the dove field. I wasn't saying that one gun is a jack of all trades, and a master of all. Sure a lighter gun may be better for walking through fields when hunting upland bird, as I'm sure your 28 probably is. I never said that one gun is "perfect for everything". I simply stated that I want a gun that I can do more than one thing with, and for me the SX3 gets that done.
> 
> Dont take things so personal.


By what stretch of a vivid imagination do you think I took that personal? I was merely pointing out the other side of the equation there. A lot of people get one gun and proceed to sing the glories of whatever they have that it is the best gun for all occasions; while it very well may be versatile, that's not the only way to approach selection of a gun. I started out with 870's, moved into Beretta autos, and kept on goin'... every time (early on, anyway) I figured I had all the bases covered.. Every shotgun I get now generally fills the gap of something that I finally was honest enough with myself to admit that what I had just didn't do this or that all that well, despite it's adeptness and versatility elsewhere, and I as a result filled that hole in the stable.. As of right now, I have a hard time identifying any gap in capabilities with what I've got: it may be lacking on the tactical side, but that's no big loss with my particular shooting interests. (although a benelli M4 may very well be in the future.. And, I guess I'm always on the lookout for an english-stock Citori in .410.. And maybe an original Belgian A5. And possibly an old Model 12 if I find the right one.. and maybe one of those old Browning recoilless trap guns, but that's rare enough to be almost a unicorn.. etc.)

Just don't necessarily go into any purchase chasing something that will do it all: yes, you can shoot sporting clays with an 870 as I did early on: you're probably going to get smoked, as I did, too. Get something that is suited for your highest priorities, and push it into service for everything else up until the point where you decide to get something that works better at any segment of "everything else".. Trying to find that one-size-fits all is a good way to get something that ends up sitting in the back of the safe unused a decade later because it's really not all that good at anything specific.. (I've got those too..)


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Personally, I don't care if the gun is comfortable. I don't pay it to be comfortable.





dwilliams35 said:


> By what stretch of a vivid imagination do you think I took that personal? I was merely pointing out the other side of the equation there.


The above quote came off wrong I guess. Couple that with a bad day, and I rolled out my jump to conclusions matt. My appologies. :cheers:


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

1987 Browning BPS Special Field 12 ga
1991 Remington 870 SP 12 ga


----------

